# Stevens Kid Sport SL 24"



## siq (2. Dezember 2013)

Das 2014 Stevens Kid Sport SL 24" (399EUR) ist nun wohlbehalten eingetroffen.







original so wie abgbildet wiegt es fahrfertig 10.26kg.  

Nach meinen Modifikationen zwar immer noch 10.15kg, aber dafür mit gesteigerter Tauglichkeit. Auch sehr wichtig für meine Tochter war der optische Aspekt, desshalb sind einige Modis nur der Optik geschuldet  

die Modis
Bremsen: Avid SD7 kpl.
Schalt- & Bremszüge: Alligator I-Link (blau eloxiert)
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Apple 24x2.0"
Kette: SLX HG74 (10fach)
Kassette: Deore HG62 11-36 (10fach)
Schaltwerk: XT RD-M770GS (9fach, Invers, kurzer Käfig) 
Schalthebel: Tiagra SL-4600 (10fach mit alter 2:1 Übersetzung)
Pedale: Rose Xtreme Tour Grip IV  
Vorbau: Procraft Shorty 60mm 25° (25.4mm, 4 Schrauben)
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 580mm, 9° (aus meiner Restekiste)
Griffe: Sixpack K-Trix Lock On weiss/blau elox 
Sattelstütze: BBB BSP-20  0°/27.2mm/400mm (noch gekürzt)

Bei der Kurbel werde ich schauen, dass ich noch irgendwie eine alte HTII 660er SLX auf 152mm kürzen lassen kann (BSA68 und 50er KL passt am Rahmen). Der Sattel ist auch ok. So auch die Laufräder, welche sogar konifizierte 1.8/2.0er Speichen haben.  

Da meine Tochter dann das Rad auch für die Fahrt zur Schule nützen will mache ich dann vermutlich noch ein "Hybrid" daraus, also feste Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und Beleuchtung.

Die Fotos werde ich noch im Laufe dieser Woche hochladen.


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

schaut brauchbar aus.  rahmengewicht wäre sehr interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (2. Dezember 2013)

lässt sich leider schwer sagen. Jedenfalls ist der aus 6061er Standard Alu. Ich vermute mal so um die "üblichen" 1400 bis 1600g. Preislich jedoch schon angemessen und meiner Meinung nach allemal als gute Tuningsausgangsbasis zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

Okay, danke für die Info! Werde mir Stevens in 3 Jahren vielleicht doch genauer anschauen müssen...


----------



## siq (2. Dezember 2013)

die Kid Sport SL's gibt es auch in der kleineren 20" Laufradvariante...


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

danke, aber da wage ich zu behaupten, dass ich mit meinem Aufbau doch eine Spur leichter bin - ohne das Stevens in 20" gewogen zu haben....


----------



## siq (2. Dezember 2013)

absolut gut möglich. 
Ich finde diese Kid Sport SL's jedenfalls noch eine gute, bezahlbare und auch lieferbare Alternative zu Kania, Frog oder Isla (welche ja gar nicht mehr liefern wollen).


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## supernase (2. Dezember 2013)

Kania sind doch die neuen Modelle wieder erhältlich!!
Zumindest im Fachhandel


----------



## siq (3. Dezember 2013)

supernase schrieb:


> Kania sind doch die neuen Modelle wieder erhältlich!!
> Zumindest im Fachhandel



nicht alle Modelle/Farben und vor 5 Wochen war praktisch überhaupt nix lieferbar. Desshalb war damals Kania bei mir raus. Jetzt vor Weihnachten wären sie schön blöd wenn Sie nicht liefern könnten  

Die Isla's, mein eigentlicher Favorit, haben mich mit ihrem unglaublich arroganten Gebahren komplett abgeschreckt und zwar für immer. Bei Frog gibt es leider nur diese Schraubkränze (mit eingebauten Freilauf) hinten. Das auf 10fach umzurüsten kostet mehr und die 11-36er davon war auch kaum verfügbar.


----------



## siq (3. Dezember 2013)

hier jetzt noch die Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (3. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike, wäre durchaus eine Überlegung wert für meinen Kleineren (der hat ewig lange Beine und das Beinn 20S dürfte im Verlauf des nächsten Jahres an die Grenzen kommen, was Sattelhöhe anbelangt - der kann jetzt schon mit dem 24er Beinn seines Bruder im Flachen fahren). Ob ein weisser Sattel optimal ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn ich sehe wie die Bikes durch den Schlamm geprügelt werden, dürfte der schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt optisch deutlich gelitten haben. 

Kurz ne Frage zum Rahmen: würde hinten ein 2.1er reinpassen? (echt nervig, beim Beinn 24 passt hinten ein 2.1er Rocket Ron nicht rein). Ein Big Apple wäre fur uns in den Alpen bzw. auf steilen Gelände-Passagen bergab untauglich, der Rocket Ron hat hier sehr gut abgeschnitten und hat auch den Bikepark ohne Durchschläge weggesteckt, habe aber auch genug Druck drin, schon damit der Reifen beim Bremsen auf zügigen Abfahrten nicht auf der Felge wandert (leider preislich brutal und nach einer Saison kaum mehr Profil in der Mitte der Lauffläche, da rächen sich die Asphalt-Etappen bei den Abend-Ausflügen ums Haus rum). Aber immerhin: der Black Jack (hinten, 24x1.9) hat gerade mal den Sommer überstanden, dann war er plattgebremst - und die Bremsbeläge waren auch runter (tendiere deshalb auf Scheibenbremsen, aber das Angebot "ab Stange" ist da ziemlich bescheiden, wenn das Gewicht noch vertretbar bleiben soll) 

Marc


----------



## siq (3. Dezember 2013)

ich würde sagen da passt ein 2.1er RoRo problemlos durch. Der Rahmen und auch die Gabel bieten einiges an Platz. 
Meine andere etwas geländetauglichere Reifenvariante wäre der neue Schwalbe Shredda in 24x2.0" gewesen. Der ist ausgeführt als EVO mit Triple Gummi, Faltbar und relativ leicht (450g), allerdings mit 35EUR auch wieder recht teuer und wohl auch noch nicht lieferbar.
Allerdings bietet der BigApple mit moderat tiefen Luftdruck, sehr viel Dämpfung und reicht traktionsmässig locker für auch für schlechtere Feldwege. Auf Asphalt rollen tut der sowieso super.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (3. Dezember 2013)

Besten Dank für die Info.
Der Shredda scheint mir genau so untauglich im Gelände (meine Frau fährt 2.25er Fat Albert / Nobby Nic, ich Maxxis Ignitor (2.1er ist Limit in den Alpen, werde auf 2.25er Nobby Schlauchlos wechseln), vom Profil her ist der Black Jack das Minimum für die Kinder-Bikes, wir fahren wenn immer möglich Gelände (freuen uns schon auf Latsch im Frühjahr, da ist Single-Trail-Rocken angesagt). 

Der Rocket Ron ist wirklich erstaunlich, der hatte auf nassem, rutschigen Gras steil bergab noch genug Führung für den Ältern, dass er nicht absteigen musste (meine Frau und ich haben geschoben, der Kleine mit dem 20er Beinn hat trotz Gewichtsverlagerung mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel einen kompletten Überschlag über den Lenker gemacht - war also "wirklich steil"). Mit den knapp übe 30 Kilo Kindergewicht ist der Reifen vorne trotz fehlender Federgabel bei Tabels bis zu 1 Meter hoch noch grad tauglich - ich frag mich immer wie lange das der Rahmen und (recht leichten) Felgen noch mitmachen. Kurz: finde den Rocket Ron echt gut - drum eben Schade, dass der hinten nicht reinpasst (Stollen schleiffen links und Rehts vorne an der Schwinge)

Falls wir uns (wieder) gegen Federgabel und für V-Brakes entscheiden, wäre das Stevens mit einem 2.1er RoRo ne runde Sache, mangels Schraubrkenntnissen wird es bei uns leider beim Katalog-Modell ohne hübsche Anbauteile bleiben müssen 

Marc


----------



## siq (3. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach wird die Geländetauglichkeit nicht nur über das Profil, sondern vielmehr durch den Luftdruck, dem Reifenvolumen, der Flexibiltät der Karkasse sowie der Gummimischung definiert. Wenn ich mir bei Kinderräder die dort vielfach montierten grobstolligen Nonames mit Holzkarkassen so anschaue bieten die gar nix. Der am alten Cube 200 montierte grobstollige Kenda irgendwas war auf unebenem Ungrund weniger tauglich als der dann dort auch nachgerüstete BigApple 20x2.0". Wobei "Geländetauglichkeit" bei Kinderrädern (mit Starrgabeln) sowieso relativ zu sehen ist. 
Ich selbst bin ansonsten auch gar kein Fan von den NN's. Da bietet mir - aus den oben gennanten Gründen - ein RaceKing2.2SS deutlich bessere Performance. Aber da hat ja jeder so seine Vorlieben


----------



## siq (14. Dezember 2013)

so, jetzt ist alles wunschgemäss fertig geworden. 
Neu dazu gekommen sind: 
Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung (vorne und hinten), gekürzte 660er SLX Kurbel, Seitenständer, Inbus Schraubspannachsen und neue (sehr rutschfest gemachte  ) Pedale.

Das Bike wiegt jetzt komplett so wie abgebildet 11.27kg.


----------



## trolliver (14. Dezember 2013)

Sieht schick und stimmig aus. Silberne Zutaten wie Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger sind ja aus der Mode, mir gefallen sie aber, außerdem sind sie weniger anfällig für (sichtbare) Kratzer. Das Rad hat durch die Kurbelgarnitur deutlich (!!) gewonnen.

Der Gepäckträger ist von Racktime, oder? Tubus macht ja nix unter 26". Ich werde allerdings ab 24" auch schon einen Tubus verbauen - der ist schon da. 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (14. Dezember 2013)

ja richtig ist der Racktime Fold-it 24" (kpl. aus Alu). Den gibt es als 24er auch in schwarz. Die Schutzbleche sind die Blüemels 24" 53mm von SKS, die es auch in schwarz gegeben hätte. Ich habe noch lange hin und her überlegt und habe mich dann für beides in silber entschieden. Sieht irgendwie "leichter" aus


----------



## svenundjenny (14. Dezember 2013)

Völlig am Bike-Thema vorbei eine Frage: Wie alt ist deine Tochter und welches Schuljahr besucht sie ?? 

Hintergrund ist, dass mein Sohn (9, dritte Klasse) seitens der Schule nicht mit dem Rad kommen darf. Man besteht darauf, vorher die übliche Fahrradprüfung absolviert zu haben, welche auf Anfang/Mitte 4. Klasse anberaumt ist.

Obwohl wir auf dem Land leben und hier wenig Autos unterwegs sind halte ich diese Regelung nicht für schlecht - von meiner Paranoia wegen Diebstahl des coolsten Bikes am Fahrradständer mal ganz abgesehen ... 

Kurz zum Bike: Gefällt mir wirklich gut. Hier hat der Weihnachtsmann schon sein 24er Centurion r-Bock versteckt ... Carbonteile kommen nach und nach aus dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## trolliver (14. Dezember 2013)

Die Diskussion wurde hier vor ein paar Monaten geführt. Abgesehen davon, daß ich es meinem Sohn von niemandem verbieten lassen würde, irgendwo hinzufahren, ist die Schule auch nicht zuständig. Ihr Regelungsrecht endet am Schulgelände. Wie der Sproß da hingelangt, ist seine bzw. seiner Eltern Sache. Wäre auch noch schöner....


----------



## siq (14. Dezember 2013)

also sie ist jetzt 7 und wird im März 8 Jahre alt. Sie besucht derzeit die 2Klasse der Grundschule. Wegen dem Klauen ist das ja immer so eine Sache. Da muss ich mir womöglich noch was überlegen. Der Winter ist ja noch lang....


----------



## superseven77 (14. Dezember 2013)

svenundjenny schrieb:


> Völlig am Bike-Thema vorbei eine Frage: Wie alt ist deine Tochter und welches Schuljahr besucht sie ??
> 
> Hintergrund ist, dass mein Sohn (9, dritte Klasse) seitens der Schule nicht mit dem Rad kommen darf. Man besteht darauf, vorher die übliche Fahrradprüfung absolviert zu haben, welche auf Anfang/Mitte 4. Klasse anberaumt ist.







Hallo


Das Verbot kann und darf die Schule nicht aussprechen.
Die dürfen das höchstens nicht gut finden wenn die Kinder zu Schule mit dem Rad fahren, obwohl sie noch keinen Fahrradführerschein haben.
Dieser "Fahrradführerschein" ist sowieso noch nicht mal das Papier wert.
Es ist halt der "Nachweis", daß die Kinder im Verkehr zurechtkommen - mehr oder weniger.


Auch das Argument seitens der Schule, daß Kind sei nicht versichert wenn es mit dem Fahrrad kommt, ist völliger Blödsinn.


Beim ADFC gibt es auch einen Flyer zum runterladen (PDF) wo alles kurzgefasst nocheinmal draufsteht.

http://www.adfc.de/misc/filePush.ph...el_mit_dem_Rad_zur_Schule,_Radwelt_3,2012.pdf



Edit: Gefunden

Gruß Bernd
(der die erste Fahrradprüfung schon hinter sich hat, Junior 2 folgt in 2 Jahren)


----------



## superseven77 (14. Dezember 2013)

.................das Bike ist übrigens Spitze


----------



## svenundjenny (14. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den tollen Link zum Flyer, Bernd. 

Ich will die bestehende Regelung an unserer Schule gar nicht in Frage stellen, ich finde sie sogar gar nicht schlecht. Valentino muss nicht mit dem Rad fahren, soweit ist es nicht. Und dann ist da ja auch immer noch das Diebstahlrisiko. 

Ich übe mit ihm daher weiterhin auf Touren und Trails, das macht ihn später auch fit für den Straßenverkehr, insbesondere was Gleichgewicht, Reaktionsfähigkeit sowie Gefühl für Geschwindigkeit und Bremsen betrifft. 

Danke für eure Meinungen, ich will den Thread aber nicht off-topic-en


----------



## siq (9. Mai 2014)

so, kleines Update: Für den Sommer im MTB Kinderclub jetzt im "MTB Trimm".
neu: RoketRon 24x2.1" Perf. (DualComp,Falt), 32er KB (vorher 34er) und Rad- wie auch Sattelschnellspanner.

Wiegt jetzt so wie abgebildet 9.31kg


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> ... im MTB Kinderclub ...


 
Was ist denn der MTB Kinderclub?


----------



## siq (12. Mai 2014)

ein Ortsverein der auf freiwilliger Basis den Kiddies das MTB Fahren 1x Wöchentlich von Grund auf beibringt, kostenlos übrigens. Es gibt auch je nach Fähigkeiten/Fortschritten verschiedene Leistungsgruppen, eigentlich genauso wie das bei Skischulen der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cronoscane (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese begeistert mit und möchte gern ein paar Gedanken und Fragen los werden, denn ich stehe auch vor der Anschaffung der nächsten Größe. Da ich Zwillinge mit neuen Gefährten versorgen "muss", stellt sich mir aus Sicht der nächsten Größe auch die Preisfrage mehr als bei anderen. Noch fahren sie auf 16" und ich würde gern die 20" aus Kostengründen überspringen und gleich sicher nicht billige, aber für die Nutzungsdauer preislich gerechtfertigte 24"er aufbauen, als 2x so ein Mittelding.
Sie sind aktuell 118cm groß und die Innenbeinlänge (IBL) beträgt 50cm. Wir fahren schon öfter längere Runden, 20-30km sind keine Seltenheit, letztens sogar 45km. Nächstes Frühjahr sollten also 53cm IBL erreicht sein und ich denke mit den Voraussetzungen sollten sie sich auch auf dem Stevens "einarbeiten" können.
Die Rahmengrößen-Daten, verglichen mit denen vom Kania Twentyfour Small, sind relativ nah beieinander. Auch bietet das Stevens eine Tretlagerabsenkung seitens der Geometrie (wie Kania auch). Das Twentyfour Large ist auch nächstes Jahr noch zu groß, denk ich. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen - oder besser, hoffe ich - dass sie das Rad bis 11-12 Jahre fahren können, Sattelstütze und Vorbau immer mit angepasst.
Das Einzige, womit ich nicht einverstanden bin, ist das Gewicht.

Jetzt meine Überlegungen / Fragen:
1. Das Stevens kostet als Sport http://www.stevensbikes.de/2014/index.php?bik_id=141&cou=DE&lang=de_DE, also nicht die SL-Variante, UVP 359€, das Kania 499€ als Ausgangsbasis.

2. Ich tendiere zu diesem, weil der Rahmen eine Zugverlegung für einen Umwerfer bietet, das Sport SL lt. Bildern scheinbar nicht. Vorerst würde ich das abbauen, später wenn sie es wirklich brauchen können, wieder dran.

3. CrMo-Gabel im Set, wegen der Dämpfung, das hab ich sonst nur bei Velotraum K1/K2 gesehen.

4. Den LRS würde ich durch diesen ersetzen: 
http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde.../federleicht-laufradsatz-24-100-135-fb-detail
oder durch diesen:
http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...hoer/Kaniabikes_laufradsatz-extraleicht-kania

5. Deshalb die Frage: Wieviel wiegen die Stevens Räder? Sprich wieviel Gramm könnte man ggü. diesen sparen. Im Kania-Thread hat einer den 24"-LRS gewogen (Link kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen), mit Reifen und Kassette.
VR = 1313g, HR = 1900g > wenn man Reifen, Kassette abzieht spart man vlt. 1kg, beim Stevens könnte das auch so sein.

6. Kurbel würde ich ne andere dran machen, mir schwebt ne Hollowtech II mit entspr. Innenlager vor, 1 Kettenblatt.
Nebenbei gesagt, bietet federleicht-bike auch da was mit "haben-wollen"-Effekt:
http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/shop/antrieb/federleicht-kurbelgarnitur-140-detail
(dazu gibts Kettenblätter von KCNC und Kurbeln in versch. Längen)

7. Naja, und diese komische Vorbau-Geschichte würde ich durch was vernünftiges ersetzen, das sollte doch mit der Gabel auch möglich sein, wie beim Sport SL?

8. Insgesamt könnte man so in den 7kg-Bereich vorrücken, ohne richtig arm zu werden, kann man ja alles nach und nach machen.

9. Weiß jemand, ob es das Stevens auch nur als Rahmen-Gabel-Set gibt und damit günstiger?

10. Man könnte natürlich auch ein gebrauchtes Stevens erwerben, allen Krempel abbauen und neu aufbauen. Die gehen bei ebay zw. 90-200€ weg. Gut, die älteren Stevens Kid haben sicher auch noch eine andere Geometrie.

11. Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen / Anregungen?


----------



## Mamara (11. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, bei der Länge und den Fahrergewichten wird die Gabel überhaupt nichts spürbares weg dämpfen. Da bringt nen Reifen viel mehr. Vorbau wird sehr schwer werden da was zu ändern. Das eine ist das Aheadsystem wo der Vorbau, ggf mit Spacern drunter, über den Gabelschaft geschoben wird. Das andere ist das uralte System wo der Steuersatz am Gabelende verschraubt ist und wo ein Steckvorbau rein kommt(gibt es so gut wie gar nichts brauchbares mehr auf dem Markt an Vorbauten).


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Juli 2014)

Hi, was ich nicht verstehe ist, du willst dir für eine Ausgangsbasis ein Rad um die 400 € holen und alles mögliche tauschen.  Und dann das ganze x2,  wegen Zwillingen.  Teure Angelegenheit! 
Warum baust du nicht selbst, wenn du eh fast alle Klamotten tauschen willst? 
Sabine


----------



## Ann (11. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, daß du bei nem 24er Zoll in den 7 kg Bereich kommst, selbst mit Unsummen wird das echt schwer! Die Kania 24 Team Variante ist schon sehr durchdacht und liegt bei 8,4 kg. Pepper kommt mit Federgabel auf 9,7.
Wieso nicht die Kania Team Varainte und dann lassen, oder gleich komplett selbst aufbauen, aber da wirst du wohl auf Carbon etc. greifen müssen um auf extrem leicht zu kommen. Leicht und sparen geht sowieso nicht wirklich zusammen...



cronoscane schrieb:


> 5. Deshalb die Frage: Wieviel wiegen die Stevens Räder? Sprich wieviel Gramm könnte man ggü. diesen sparen. Im Kania-Thread hat einer den 24"-LRS gewogen (Link kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen), mit Reifen und Kassette.
> VR = 1313g, HR = 1900g > wenn man Reifen, Kassette abzieht spart man vlt. 1kg, beim Stevens könnte das auch so sein.



Steht doch in dem Link, den du gesetzt hast, 11,2 kg wobei das wieder ohne Pedale sein wird. Das um über 3 kg runterzubringen, damit es beim Kania landet, wird schon ne Stange kosten, aus dem Bauch raus behaupte ich jetzt mal, ein Stück mehr als das Kania fertig + die ganze Arbeit noch dazu.


----------



## cronoscane (11. Juli 2014)

Mit der Gabel und dem Ahead-System ist mir klar, ich würde das dann auch auf Ahead umbauen, sprich Spacer drüber und Vorbau drauf, vorausgesetzt, die Gabel gibt das her, aber wenn ich das Bild so ansehe, ist die schon so gekürzt, das eben nur das alte System gehen würde. Oder is auch der Schaftdurchmesser kleiner?
Dämpfung bringt vielleicht erst bisschen was, wenn sie größer/älter sind, wie beim Stahlrahmen, es fühlt sich vielleicht nicht so hart an?
Aber kann gut sein, dass es mit 11 Jahren immernoch nix bringt....

Naja, meine Rechnung ist die: Wenn ich ein Stevens für 359 kaufe, einen LRS für 200 und diverse Teile für sagen wir mal großzügig 100, kann ja auch gebraucht sein, macht 659€ und statt 9,9kg vlt. 8kg oder weniger, je nach Gabel. Wenn ich ein Kania für 499€ kaufe und auf unter 8kg bringen möchte, kostet das nach der Rechnung mehr.
Ich sehe hier auch die verlängerte Nutzungsdauer, da ich das 20" überspringe kann ich mehr Geld in das 24" stecken. Sicher würde ich günstiger kommen, wenn ich nix dran rum baue und gleich das SL nehme, aber trotzdem, 10 kg würde ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Gut, man könnte auch die 8,7kg des Kania so lassen, aber wie soll ich sagen, man ist da auch so eine Art Freak, selber teure Hütten im Keller und die Kinder kriechen hinterher? Man könnte auch von finanzieller Schadensbegrenzung sprechen, wenn man versucht, so günstig wie möglich zu tunen.
Ich hatte mich im vorigen Post vlt. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt: Ich will nicht 2x 2 Fahrräder kaufen und tunen müssen (20" und 24").

Wenn ich selber baue, was ich ja irgendwie in jedem Fall tun würde, bräuchte ich erstmal ein geeignetes Rahmen-Gabel-Set. Nur bei Kania ist es z.B. so, dass man nur das ganze Rad bekommt und eben nicht nur den Rahmen und darum auch nicht billiger, deshalb fragte ich ja, ob jemand weiß, ob es die Stevens Kid Rahmen auch einzeln gibt (und damit vlt. billiger). Was bleibt sonst, als diverse Teile zu tauschen um das Gewicht zu senken? Es sei denn, du kennst einen Hersteller der mir einen vernünftigen 24" Rahmen in ähnlichen Abmessungen wie die beiden erwähnten liefern kann.

Eigentlich ist meine Erstwahl das Kania 24 small, ich bin ja nur auf das Stevens gekommen, weil es noch ein Mü größer ist aber kleiner als ein Kania 24 large....und damit die Nutzungsdauer noch etwas mehr steigt, bis ein 26" ran muss. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber Haarspalterei...ich verliere mich in Details....


----------



## cronoscane (11. Juli 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, daß du bei nem 24er Zoll in den 7 kg Bereich kommst, selbst mit Unsummen wird das echt schwer! Die Kania 24 Team Variante ist schon sehr durchdacht und liegt bei 8,4 kg.



Die haben da schon einen leichteren LRS verwendet, aber der von federleicht-bike bzw. fernwegs ist leichter, das bringt die Gramms um auf unter 8kg zu kommen. WIe gesagt, an der Kurbel geht auch was: 4-Kant-Innenlager wiegt 250g, Hollowtech 100g, kostet 30€, Kassette geht sicher auch 100g leichter, kostet auch nicht die Welt.



Ann schrieb:


> Steht doch in dem Link, den du gesetzt hast, 11,2 kg wobei das wieder ohne Pedale sein wird.



Ich meinte was die Laufräder des Stevens wiegen. Damit man ein Vergleich zu den Kania-Laufrädern hat.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> ...du bei nem 24er Zoll in den 7 kg Bereich kommst, selbst mit Unsummen wird das echt schwer...




Ob bewusst gewählt oder frei Schnauze gesprochen, ich finde deine Formulierung sowohl treffend als auch witzig. danke dafür.


----------



## Ann (14. Juli 2014)

upps - das war unbewußt -  ich gebs zu 

du hast ja erst so ein superleichtes und tolles bike aufgebaut, wie teuer schätzt du, wird ein 7 kg 24"? also bei den voraussetzungen hier?


----------



## cronoscane (14. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist, wieviel "Unsummen" in Zahlen ausgedrückt bedeutet. Das 24" small team wiegt 8,3 kg und kostet 579 €, das 24" large wiegt 8,4 kg, ebenfalls für 579 €. Nochmal 500 g weniger zu schaffen, führt preislich sicher nicht zum Ruin.
Falls das jemand missverstanden hat: Ich meinte mit 7 kg-Bereich nur die 7 vor dem Komma, also realistisch vielleicht 7,8kg.
Ansonsten müsste man tatsächlich zum federleicht-bike 24" für 2300 greifen...das wiegt dafür mit Pedale aber auch nur 6,7kg;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

cronoscane schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel und dem Ahead-System ist mir klar, ich würde das dann auch auf Ahead umbauen, sprich Spacer drüber und Vorbau drauf, vorausgesetzt, die Gabel gibt das her, aber wenn ich das Bild so ansehe, ist die schon so gekürzt, das eben nur das alte System gehen würde. Oder is auch der Schaftdurchmesser kleiner?


Ahead ist i.d.R.  für 1 1/8" Schäfte
Schaftvorbauten sind i.d.R. für 1" Schäfte
Von einem umbauen aufs andere wird dir der Rahmen nicht mitmachen, und wenn du wirklich einen 1 1/8" Schaftvorbau verbaut hast, wird das ganze mindere Qualität sein. 


> Dämpfung bringt vielleicht erst bisschen was, wenn sie größer/älter sind, wie beim Stahlrahmen, es fühlt sich vielleicht nicht so hart an?
> Aber kann gut sein, dass es mit 11 Jahren immernoch nix bringt....


Die Sache  mit der Dämpfung beim Kinderrad sehe ich so:

bis 24 Zoll nur über den Reifen, wenn gewünscht. 

Mein Vorschlag für 24", wenn es leicht sein soll: Token/WCS/Steinbach-Carbon-Gabel 26" verbauen, die hat eine niedrige EBH und es gibt sie mit Canti oder Disc only.

ab 24 Zoll passt auch eine 26er Federgabel mit niedrigem Gewicht (Mars, Skareb, SID, Bomber Marathon) hinein, wenn man Scheiben oder Canti-Adapter montiert *und die Dämpfung der Gabeln auch richtig abstimmen kann.* Einfach eine SID rein zu bauen, rebound runter drehen und wenig Luftdruck einzufüllen ist hier nicht genug...



> Naja, meine Rechnung ist die: Wenn ich ein Stevens für 359 kaufe, einen LRS für 200 und diverse Teile für sagen wir mal großzügig 100, kann ja auch gebraucht sein, macht 659€ und statt 9,9kg vlt. 8kg oder weniger, je nach Gabel. Wenn ich ein Kania für 499€ kaufe und auf unter 8kg bringen möchte, kostet das nach der Rechnung mehr.
> Ich sehe hier auch die verlängerte Nutzungsdauer, da ich das 20" überspringe kann ich mehr Geld in das 24" stecken. Sicher würde ich günstiger kommen, wenn ich nix dran rum baue und gleich das SL nehme, aber trotzdem, 10 kg würde ich so nicht stehen lassen.
> Gut, man könnte auch die 8,7kg des Kania so lassen, aber wie soll ich sagen, man ist da auch so eine Art Freak, selber teure Hütten im Keller und die Kinder kriechen hinterher? Man könnte auch von finanzieller Schadensbegrenzung sprechen, wenn man versucht, so günstig wie möglich zu tunen.
> Ich hatte mich im vorigen Post vlt. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt: Ich will nicht 2x 2 Fahrräder kaufen und tunen müssen (20" und 24").


Das halte ich nur bedingt für sinnvoll. Würde eher versuchen 24" auszulassen...


> Wenn ich selber baue, was ich ja irgendwie in jedem Fall tun würde, bräuchte ich erstmal ein geeignetes Rahmen-Gabel-Set. Nur bei Kania ist es z.B. so, dass man nur das ganze Rad bekommt und eben nicht nur den Rahmen und darum auch nicht billiger, deshalb fragte ich ja, ob jemand weiß, ob es die Stevens Kid Rahmen auch einzeln gibt (und damit vlt. billiger). Was bleibt sonst, als diverse Teile zu tauschen um das Gewicht zu senken? Es sei denn, du kennst einen Hersteller der mir einen vernünftigen 24" Rahmen in ähnlichen Abmessungen wie die beiden erwähnten liefern kann.
> 
> Eigentlich ist meine Erstwahl das Kania 24 small, ich bin ja nur auf das Stevens gekommen, weil es noch ein Mü größer ist aber kleiner als ein Kania 24 large....und damit die Nutzungsdauer noch etwas mehr steigt, bis ein 26" ran muss. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber Haarspalterei...ich verliere mich in Details....


Stevensrahmen gibt es nicht einzeln. Schau dir mal diverse Aufbau-Freds - da wurde häufig der nackte Poison-Rahmen verwendet. Wenn du die Themen durchforstest, wirst du feststellen, dass ein Neuaufbau ohne gutgefüllte Teilekiste ins Geld geht - 7kg sind ein traumhaftes Gewicht, es ist möglich, und ich persönlich werde in 3 Jahren versuchen Julians 26"er unter diese Gewichtsmarke zu bringen. Hab selber gerade mein eigenes im Aufbau und versuche die letzten 91g irgendwo heraus zu kitzeln. Bei ihm geht das wohl dann einfacher, speziell wenn ich ihm keine Federgabel reinklopfe... 

Ich glaub @trolliver war es, der mal treffen geschrieben hat: es sind nicht die ersten Gramm, die schwierig sind, sondern die letzen...


----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

cronoscane schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wieviel "Unsummen" in Zahlen ausgedrückt bedeutet. Das 24" small team wiegt 8,3 kg und kostet 579 €, das 24" large wiegt 8,4 kg, ebenfalls für 579 €. Nochmal 500 g weniger zu schaffen, führt preislich sicher nicht zum Ruin.
> Falls das jemand missverstanden hat: Ich meinte mit 7 kg-Bereich nur die 7 vor dem Komma, also realistisch vielleicht 7,8kg.
> Ansonsten müsste man tatsächlich zum federleicht-bike 24" für 2300 greifen...das wiegt dafür mit Pedale aber auch nur 6,7kg;-)



Ohne Gewichtstabelle der einzelnen Teile ist das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wenn alle Teile halbwegs wertig ausgewählt sind, wird es wohl teuer werden. Wenn beim Laufradsatz ein halbes Kilo zum holen ist, würde ich dafür mehr Kohle ausgeben als bei Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze. 

Frag mal nach, ob dir der Hersteller so eine Tabelle zur Verfügung stellt, um den Optimierungsbedarf abschätzen zu können....


----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> du hast ja erst so ein superleichtes und tolles bike aufgebaut, wie teuer schätzt du, wird ein 7 kg 24"? also bei den voraussetzungen hier?



Ich halte es für möglich ein sub 7kg Bike in 24" für fix unter 1500,- mit Scheibenbremse selbst aufzubauen, mit etwas Glück, Gebrauchtteilen und Verhandlungsgeschick ca. 1300,- wenn man 6 Monate Zeit rein investiert. Mit Felgenbremse wird es wohl auf das gleiche Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis hinaus gehen, aber da bringen die Scheiben einfach mehr Leistung und besseren Wiederverkaufswert.  

Ich rate aber jedem, der sowas angehen möchte, im Vorfeld gründlichst darüber nachzudenken, ob man sich das antun will und auch die notwendigen fachlichen Kompetenzen mitbringt (zB wer hin und wieder einspeicht, sollte vl. nicht umbedingt zu 1.5er Revos greifen).


----------



## Ann (14. Juli 2014)

@*Roelof* danke für deine einschätzung

ich bin ja auch für leichte bikes, aber uns hat das isla vom gewicht gereicht, das noch leichter zu machen, wäre für uns einfach zuviel aufwand und geld gewesen. das kania team finde ich auch ok und ganz gespannt bin ich auf die 24er von kubikes. 

wobei ich es auch nicht für sinnvoll halte von nem 16er auf ein 24er zu gehen. dann lieber ein gutes 20er, das 24er auslassen und  später ein kleines 26er suchen. von 16 auf 24 hätte ich meiner kleinen nie angetan. später tun sie sich leichter, aber 16" auf 24" in meinen augen ein NOGO, vor allem bei der größe (118!) und ibl! meine kleine ist knapp 1,30 groß und es paßt gerade mit dem 24er, das speci ist sogar fast noch zu groß, da geht es mit dem isla besser. wie wäre es denn mit dem 20 kubike custom 9, das ist unter 7 kg und man kann noch sehr viel ändern, dazu bestellen etc. und die größe paßt hier viel besser.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

ich bin nicht sicher, ob meine Aussage so ganz richtig rüber kommt, unter 7kg ist schon Leichtbau, und das ist schlicht und einfach: teuer. Das hat mit vernünftig nix mehr zu tun, sondern ist eher etwas für Mamis und Papis mit Spieltrieb, so wie ich... 

Wenn man sub8 ins Auge fasst, wird man ohne prall gefüllte Teilekiste rd. 800,- für einen Tiptop Aufbau rechnen müssen. Das ist dann aber auch ein reines Sportgerät und weder für Schule noch für Freibad fahren geeignet, weil man leider so ein Bike kaum wo stehen lassen kann. Der Vorteil eines Selbstaufbaus liegt in der individuellen Gestaltung und Auswahl der verbauten Teile. Man kann es von Anfang an so bauen, wie man es gerne hätte.

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## cronoscane (14. Juli 2014)

@Ann: Nun, ich schrieb in meinem Beitrg allerdings auch davon, dass neue Rad erst nächste Saison, sprich nächstes Jahr, den Kindern zu geben. Da sind sie auch nicht mehr 118cm und die IBL ist sicher auch größer als 50cm. Außerdem sprach ich vom Kania 24" small, was größer ist als ein üblicher 20" Rahmen aber kleiner als ein üblicher 24". Drauf passen würden sie ab einer IBL von ca. 53cm. Bis jetzt sind sie wirklich schnell gewachsen und deutlich größer für ihr Alter als andere Kinder. Wenn ich jetzt mit 20" anfange, kaufe ich wahrscheinlich in 2 Jahren die nächsten 2.
Allerdings hat das kubike was für den Preis. Kann man sich tatsächlich trotzdem mal näher anschauen.

@Roelof: Der verbaute LRS in der Team-Version wiegt ca. 1460g, für 250 bekommt man bei fernwegs einen der 1250g wiegt (in 24"), dann noch ein Hollowtech II Innenlager mit ca. 100g und entspr. Kurbel, statt dem 250g Innenlager und dann ist man schon unter 8 kg. Vielleicht leichterer Sattel und leichtere Schläuche. So ein Innenlager ist nicht teuer, Kurbel weiß ich nicht, vlt. gebraucht?. Aber gut, man bewegt sich dann schon im Bereich um 800€ für ein bike, das ist es in dem Alter auch nicht wert. Zumal je leichter das Laufrad ist umso leichter ist es sicher auch verformbar.
Das "billige" Stevens ist mit 1 1/8" angegeben. Mir ging es beim Rahmen um die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer vorn, aber gut, das kann man sicher auch anders machen.

In jedem Falle, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Statements und Anregungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (14. Juli 2014)

Kann man so oder so sehen was nen Kinderrad wert ist oder kosten sollte. Wenn intensiv gefahren wird, besonders auch artgerecht für MTBs,  dann braucht es halt anständiges Material. So nen Rad passt vielleicht 3-4Jahre, wachsen ja immer langsamer wenn sie bereits auf 24" passen. Und wer ernsthaft viel fährt, gibt als Erwachsener wohl mindestens genau so viel für seine Bikes aus.

Wüsste selbst nicht dass ich vor 15-20Jahren nen Rahmen mal länger als 2 Saisons gefahren wäre, für die gemütlichen Genusstouren tut es dann heute natürlich der alte Klassiker über Jahre lang, aber so langsam wird es anstrengender gegen die "Kleinen".


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> ... aber so langsam wird es anstrengender gegen die "Kleinen".



Eindeutig Zeit für schlechtere Kinderbikes... stell die Bremse schleifen ein


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juli 2014)

cronoscane schrieb:


> Der verbaute LRS in der Team-Version wiegt ca. 1460g, für 250 bekommt man bei fernwegs einen der 1250g wiegt (in 24")


Ich kann den 24" LRS mit 1250g bei fernwegs nicht finden. Gehe aber davon aus, dass es sich um den gerade fertiggestellten Superlight von Herrn Fischer (Kaniabikes.eu) handelt? Er hat mit den Novatec Naben und Laser Speichen nochmal einige Gramm sparen können. Der bessere Weg ist sehr wahrscheinlich, den LRS direkt bei Herrn Fischer mit dem Rad zu ordern. Der LRS ist zwar wegen Überarbeitung des Shops bei Kania momentan nicht gelistet, aber natürlich direkt bei ihm auch lieferbar. Kaufst Du ihn einzeln bei fernwegs, hast Du den anderen mit 1460g übrig. Preislich geht sich das IMHO nicht aus...


----------



## Roelof (15. Juli 2014)

1250g für 250 hört sich super an. Ist aber für Felgenbremsen und nicht für disc oder?


----------



## KIV (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ja diesen extraleichten LRS von Herrn Fischer bekommen und verbaut. Gewicht war aber (incl. Felgenband) 1385g (V: 583g/H: 802g).
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kani...s-king-american-classic-xtr-speed-tec.701263/

Im Fernwegs-Link sind ja der 20" und der 24" LRS zusammen aufgelistet, die Gewichtsangabe dort bezieht sich vermutlich auf den kleineren LRS.

Mit unseren Laufrädern bin ich jedenfalls bestens zufrieden, das Verhältnis "Preis/Gewicht/Haltbarkeit" passt in meinen Augen perfekt.

*Eine interessante Info hätte ich noch: Herr Fischer hat noch 24"er Rahmen in blank, die man eloxieren könnte. Da sitzen nach seiner Aussage rd. 180g drin, verglichen mit der Pulverbeschichtung.*


----------



## cronoscane (15. Juli 2014)

Bei fernwegs ist zum einen der Kania-Extraleicht-LRS für 199€ gelistet, der wiegt in 20" 1200g in 24" 1460g:
http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...hoer/Kaniabikes_laufradsatz-extraleicht-kania

Der Superlight-LRS für 250€ wiegt in 20" 1050g, ein 24" ist da nicht zu finden - richtig. Aber ich reime mir das Gewicht eines 24"-Superlight-LRS mit 1250g so zusammen: Alle LRS haben die PLP-Felgen, Unterschied beim 1. LRS sind 200g wegen der unterschiedl. Größe. Also könnte das beim 2. ja auch so sein, folglich würde ein 24" beim 2. LRS 200g schwerer sein, also 1250g. Der einzige echte Unterschied sind m.E. die Novatech Superlight Naben:
http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...fernwegs_kania-superlight-laufradsatz-20-zoll

Und ja, die sind alle für Felgenbremsen...


----------



## KIV (15. Juli 2014)

Verstehe die Rechnung nicht. Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden LRS beträgt doch 260g, nicht 200g.
Wenn man diese Differenz auf den Superlight-LRS 20" draufrechnet, kommt 1310g raus...

Nochmal zu meinem Posting oben: Ich habe nicht den Team-LRS, sondern den superleichten. Und der wiegt lt. meiner Waage *1385g* incl. Felgenband. Ich weiß nicht, ob Herr Fischer seit März noch die Speichen oder das Kreuzmuster geändert hat. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, müßte man ihn mal fragen...

Edith sagt: bei unserem Vorderrad sind die Speichen zweifach gekreuzt, dass macht "Federleicht" auf jeden Fall schon mal radial. Ziemlich bescheuert finde ich, dass die bei dem Preis noch nicht mal die Original-Schnellspanner dazugeben...
Das läuft bei Kania auf jeden Fall anders.


----------



## cronoscane (15. Juli 2014)

Woohpsi...da hatter net richtig geguckt, stimmt, da fehlen noch 60g, also 1310g ist korrekt. Sorry.
So gesehen, ist dein LRS mit 1385g vom Preis-Gewichtsverhältnis besser.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2014)

Es gibt die im TEAM verbauten LRS. Dann gibs die Extraleicht für 199 Eur. Und dann gibs ganz neu die Superlight für 249 Eur. Unterschied sind die Naben und Speichen (Laser). Ich halte die Gewichtsabschätzung des 24er für etwas zu optimistisch. Nixdestotrotz ist es ein LRS mit sehr gutem P/L-Verhältnis. Übrigens in D handgespeicht. 

Wie gesagt würde ich den nicht bei fernwegs ordern, sondern direkt mit dem Bike (wenn Neukauf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir den Extraleicht LRS von Kania bei Fernwegs geholt - 1262 g vorn, 1461 hinten inkl. Felgenband, Schläuche und Mow Joes.


----------



## KIV (16. Juli 2014)

JoeCool schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Extraleicht LRS von Kania bei Fernwegs geholt - 1262 g vorn, inkl. 1461 hinten inkl. Felgenband, Schläuche und Mow Joes.


 Leider variieren die Gewichte von Reifen und Schläuchen sehr stark, damit sind keine belastbaren Rückschlüsse auf die Massen der Laufräder möglich...


----------



## JoeCool (16. Juli 2014)

Ja, ist mir klar - aber vll. kriegt man raus in welche Richtung es geht - man hatte mir den LRS "leider" schon fertig bereift verkauft, da hatte ich bisher keine Lust den nur zum Wiegen wieder auseinanderzunehmen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juli 2014)

Sowas... andere hier zerlegen ganze Fahrräder direkt nach Kauf... ts.


----------



## KIV (17. Juli 2014)

JoeCool schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Extraleicht LRS von Kania bei Fernwegs geholt - 1262 g vorn, inkl. 1461 hinten inkl. Felgenband, Schläuche und Mow Joes.





JoeCool schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir klar - aber vll. kriegt man raus in welche Richtung es geht - man hatte mir den LRS "leider" schon fertig bereift verkauft, da hatte ich bisher keine Lust den nur zum Wiegen wieder auseinanderzunehmen.


 
mein MowJoe 464g
Schlauch 126g
Beide original so von Herrn Fischer erhalten.
Felgenband ist geklebt. Zwar Gewebe, macht aber nen recht leichten Eindruck - ich sach ma 15g...
Rechnen darfste selba, is mir zu spät..! 

PS: Die Gummis kamen mit Rahmenset und LRS, einzeln verkauft Herr Fischer die MowJoes nicht. OEM...


----------

